# Mobile Phones...?Silver??



## IntelGold (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi,
Collected a few of these are they silver? Ran out of silver test liquid! If not in the bin they go.
Thanks.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 13, 2013)

Probably stainless steel. I haven't even tested them, I just throw them away.

Göran


----------



## Geo (Mar 13, 2013)

stainless steel


----------



## orjans_mobil (Nov 19, 2013)

geo

So why does no reaction with nitric acid ???


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 19, 2013)

Nitric acid doesn't affect stainless steel.

Göran


----------



## orjans_mobil (Nov 20, 2013)

You sure? Watch this video
Please explain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFwV1bNKya8


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 20, 2013)

Quite sure, there are different kinds of stainless steel and youtube isn't the best source of information and irresputable facts.

http://www.bssa.org.uk/topics.php?article=31

Göran


----------



## orjans_mobil (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you.
What do you mean gold, palladium can be extracted from a kilogram of mobile kit?
And what price you can buy a kilo of mobile kit??


----------



## nickvc (Nov 20, 2013)

Stainless steel will react vigorously to hot hydrochloric acid unlike precious metals in metallic form, fine powders and various precipitates of precious metals can also react to hydrochloric so only trust this test on solid metallics.


----------



## canedane (Nov 20, 2013)

Stainless steel? A lot have that name, and the most common is 18/8 (18% crome and 8% nickel) and i dont belive these spring contact is 18/8.They are to magnetic to be 18/8 stainles steel.18/10 is more acid resintent.
I will guess they are 18/0 stainless stell (no nickel)
I cant dokument this, but that is my expirence for handle scrap metal for 30 years.
I incenerate some and shortly after that they were oxidised.
Is it posseble the are plated with a thin layer of palladium? 
I havent the equipment to do the test myself.
Henrik


----------



## butcher (Nov 21, 2013)

I have seen many different kinds of these switches, the button contact dome spring switchs, some type of iron stainless steel is common, sometimes they have a flash plate nickel or of gold over nickel, and I also suspect some types may have a palladium plate but have no evidence yet, although I doubt there will be much valuable metal involved to recover from this thin plate on these buttons.

The Mylar sometimes has gold or silver in the switch, other times just a carbon, much normally depends on its use in the equipment it came from and how much the manufacture was willing to spend to keep that equipment running in the environment it is used in.

From one manufactures data sheet I read the gold conductive pill can sometimes be about 30 to 50 micro inches of gold over 100 to 200 micro inches of nickel, typical thickness of screen printing 10 to 20 microns.


----------

